# Bùng phát cúm A - Cấm dùng khăn xô lau khi bé sốt



## ngoclan (29/12/19)

Mẹ dùng khăn xô lau cho con khi trẻ sốt vì cúm A kiến bệnh đã nặng ngày càng nặng hơn, không cách nào chữa dứt điểm.






Với tình trạng cúm A trở thành bệnh dịch đang bùng phát mạnh mẽ như hiện nay, có khá nhiều bài cảnh báo về cúm A trên báo chí, đài truyền hình và các trang mạng xa hội nhận được sự quan tâm lớn từ các ông bố, bà mẹ trẻ

Trong khá nhiều các bài cảnh báo đó, đáng lưu ý nhất vẫn là thông tin liên quan đến cúm A từ TS.BS Nguyễn Văn Lâm, Giám đốc Trung tâm y học lâm sàng và các bệnh nhiệt đới trẻ em.

Bác sĩ đưa ra ý kiến rằng, trong tình trạng dịch cúm A bùng phát, nếu mẹ có con nhỏ mắc cúm A chăm sóc con bằng cách dùng khăn xô lau người chỉ khiến cho bệnh tình của trẻ ngày càng trở nặng, sốt cao kéo dài không thể thuyên giảm.

*Giải thích lý do không nên dùng khăn xô lau người khi bé mắc cúm A với triệu chứng ho, sổ mũi:*
Thói quen thường gặp ở nhiều mẹ chăm sóc con nhỏ bị cúm, cúm A chính là dùng khăn xô lau mũi dãi cho trẻ, và nghĩ rằng đây là hạnh động không nguy hiểm gì và khá an toàn trong việc vệ sinh bé.

Tuy nhiên, theo TS Lâm, đây là hành động sai lầm mà mẹ cần dừng ngay lập tức. Nguyên do là vì khi trẻ mắc phải virus cúm, nếu không thay khăn mới sau mỗi lần lau rửa, thì các con virus gây bệnh vẫn bánh dính trên khăn, nếu mẹ sử dụng khăn cũi lại, sẽ dẫn đến khả năng bệnh chồng bệnh cao, khó mà khỏi.

Nói về cách vệ sinh đúng cho bé khi bị virus cúm A, TS Lâm khuyến cáo, mẹ chỉ nên vệ sinh mũi miệng bằng cách dùng ống hút dịch nhầy cho bé và trụng sạch sau mỗi lần dùng, hoặc cho trẻ sử dụng khăn giấy khô để lau nước mũi.

*Khăn sữa của bé, nơi chưa nhiều mầm vi khẩu gây bệnh nhất:*

*



*

Khăn sữa sau một thời gian sử dụng sẽ rất bẩn, khi lau cho bé xong rất nhiều vi khuẩn và virus gây bẩn sẽ bám lên đó, trường hợp mẹ không vệ sinh sạch sẽ trước khi dùng thì vi khuẩn và vi rút sẽ bám dính, gây lâu nhiễm chéo đến trẻ, mẹ nên lưu ý kỹ điều này trong thời điểm dịch bệnh virus cúm A đang hoành hành.

*Hướng dẫn vệ sinh khăn sữa, khăn xô tránh trường hợp lây nhiễm chéo cho bé:*
Các mẹ nên thường xuyên giặt khăn khoảng 2-3 ngày/lần

Nên chia ra các loại màu khác nhau, giặt phơi riêng, để khỏi lẫn lộn tránh trường hợp lau mông bé xong rồi lại lau miệng,…

Khoảng 1 lần/tuần giặt khăn bằng cách bỏ khăn vào lò vi sóng hoặc nấu khăn khoảng 5 phút, nhưng đừng làm quá nhiều sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng và tính đàn hổi của khăn.

Thay khăn thường xuyên khoảng 3 tháng/lần và thay khăn mới nếu khăn bị khô xơ, khăn bị nhớt, có mùi hôi,..để tránh các bệnh về da và nhằm chăm sóc tốt sức khỏe cho bản thân, cũng như gia đình được tốt nhất.

Phơi khăn ở nơi thoáng mát, thoáng khí, dưới nắng mặt trời

Cất giữ khăn bằng cách cuộn tròn khăn nhằm tránh ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng khăn và khăn bị nhăn.

*Hiện tại dịch cúm A đang bùng phát, các mẹ nhớ nếu con có dấu hiệu sau cần đến viện khám ngay:*
Sốt bất thường, có thể số trên 38 độ hoặc cao hơn;

Trẻ viêm học, có những cơn ho khan hoặc ho thuờng;

Nghẹt mũi, chảy nước mũi khó thở;

Mắt đỏ, chảy nước mắt sống liên tục;

Đau nhức cơ thể, mỏi tay chân;

Đau đầu;

Mệt mỏi;

Tiêu chảy;

Buồn nôn và ói mửa.


----------

